
How to Make More Sustainable Purchases - techysays
1) Don’t forget your reusable bag!<p>The option to use a reusable bag isn’t even really option anymore. Consumer behaviour has changed and using a reusable bag is now expected to be a part of your regular shopping routine. If you’re anything like me, you have a great routine for remembering your reusable bags when going to the grocery store, but can’t seem to remember to keep some spares around for when you’re out running errands. My trick is to place a little note right above where I hang my keys – the place I look at last before I leave the house. It’s that easy – a yellow post-it (the eco friendly type of course) that reads “don’t forget your reusable bags” and a smiley face!<p>2) Donate before you buy new<p>It’s very easy to let things accumulate in your home. One of the best ways to stay on top of what you have purchased is to conduct a small assessment of the items that you own before you buy new items. Buying new clothes is a great example of this. Before you go out and buy new items for your wardrobe, go through your closets first. Pull out the items you plan to replace during your next shopping trip and donate them to charity. This way you are not only keeping the clutter in your home to a minimum, you’re also helping others who are in need.<p>3) Buy in bulk<p>By buying in bulk you are taking huge strides to decrease your personal environmental footprint. Products that are packaged in bulk use less energy to create and less unnecessary packaging from these products ends up in the landfill. By increasing your purchases of bulk items, product demand shifts, which places pressure on the supply chain to decrease small packaging and increase bulk packaging. Purchasing in bulk will also save you money.<p>4) Buy local
======
techysays
source: [https://edailystar.com/how-to-conserve-
electricity-1358](https://edailystar.com/how-to-conserve-electricity-1358)

